# Tư vấn xóa bỏ nếp nhăn khóe miệng công nghệ hifu tốt nhất



## Ngô Nguyên Trường Huy (29/10/19)

Trẻ hóa da bằng công nghệ HIFU đang là một trong những giải pháp lấy lại tuổi thanh xuân được rất nhiều phái đẹp ưa chuộng bởi những lợi ích và hiệu quả mà nó mang lại. Ở bài viết này chúng ta cùng lắng nghe tư vấn về việc xóa bỏ nếp nhăn khóe miệng từ 1 bạn độc giả đã từng trải nghiệm nó, bạn nhé.





​
Xin chào mọi người, đã lâu lắm rồi mình mới mò lên đây để tư vấn cho mọi người 1 phương pháp làm trẻ hóa mới. Phương pháp này đang là chủ đề được nhiều chị em ở các diễn đàn, các trang mạng quan tâm nhất hiện nay. Đó chính là nâng cơ mặt làm trẻ hóa da bằng công nghệ HIFU — công nghệ làm đẹp hiệu quả, hiện đại không phẫu thuật, không xâm lấn, an toàn với tất cả đối tượng luôn. Trước hết hãy lắng nghe câu chuyện của mình đã nhé.

*Tư vấn xóa nếp nhăn khóe miệng bằng công nghệ HIFU của mình dành cho bạn*
Sở dĩ hôm nay mình tư vấn nâng cơ mặt công nghệ HIFU này ấy bởi vì mình đã từng có 1 thời gian trải nghiệm với dịch vụ này. Mình nhận ra rằng đây là một phương pháp làm đẹp cực kỳ an toàn.
Trước đây khi bước sang tuổi 35, khuôn mặt mình xuất hiện vết nhăn ở khóe miệng và nó ngày một phát triển thành rãnh sâu, điều này làm mình thật sự lo lắng và mất tự tin khi cười quá nhiều. Qua tìm hiểu thì mình biết việc dưỡng da bằng collagen hay những loại thực phẩm chức năng chỉ có công dụng nhỏ trong việc khôi phục bên ngoài, còn dưới sâu trong da các collagen thường sẽ yếu đi và đứt gãy. Thế là công cuộc tìm lại nhan sắc của mình bắt đầu.

*Tại sao bạn nên chọn nâng cơ công nghệ HIFU*
Mình tìm rất nhiều phương pháp giúp nâng cơ mặt, trẻ hóa da trong đó mình ấn tượng nhất là công nghệ HIFU của Thẩm mỹ viện IRIS bởi được nhiều người review rất tốt. Sau khi tìm hiểu và hỏi ý kiến nhiều người thì mình lại càng cảm thấy yên tâm với sự lựa chọn của mình hơn vì công nghệ HIFU này khá an toàn và không mất quá nhiều thời gian để nghỉ dưỡng. Mình đã làm việc ngay sau đó mà không hề giảm hiệu quả công việc.

*HIFU hoạt động như thế nào để nâng cơ?*
Nó sử dụng sóng siêu âm hội tụ cường độ cao đi vào độ sâu lớp biểu bì khoảng 3–4.5mm — nơi mà tập trung nhiều collagen và elastin nhất (nguyên nhân đứt gãy và thiếu hụt collagen sẽ khiến làn da bị nhăn không còn độ đàn hồi) sau đó kích thích sản sinh hợp chất này để làm đầy da từ sâu bên trong, giúp da căng mịn khỏe mạnh hơn theo thời gian.
Đối với nâng cơ mặt bằng phẫu thuật, thông thường chỉ giải quyết tình trạng da nhăn trong vòng 1 năm hoặc hơn một chút, nhưng HIFU có thể tác dụng lên đến 5 năm, 10 năm mà lại rất an toàn.

*Tổng kết*
Nói chung đối với mình điều quan trọng nhất là nâng cơ mặt bằng công nghệ HIFU đảm bảo an toàn tuyệt đối. 1 đứa hơn 35 như mình rất sợ những biến chứng của những cuộc hậu phẫu về làm đẹp. Còn đối với mọi người thì sao? Hãy chọn phương pháp làm đẹp an toàn nhất bạn nhé.
Nếu bạn còn băn khoăn nhiều điều về công nghệ này, có thể liên hệ với thẩm mỹ viện Iris để nhờ tư vấn nâng cơ mặt công nghệ HIFU xem sao. Lúc đó quyết định vẫn không muộn.


----------

